# Timballo al Gorgonzola, Rigatoni & Gorgonzola



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

Gorgonzola: www.gorgonzola.com is a multi language website for those interested in this wonderful blue vein Italian Cheese from the province of Lombardia. 

Here is a traditional rigatoni recipe that I have been making for many years however, one can make it with any type of macaroni they prefer and with Roquerfort or Cabrales or Bavarian Blue. 

2 1/2 tblsps creamy butter
1/2 cup breadcrumbs from a French style or Italian style Baguette
1 1/4 cup whole milk ( please do not use fat free or low fat )
1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tblsp all purpose flour
12 oz. Gorgonzola blue vein cheese crumbled
1 pound rigatoni or penne pasta macaroni
1/4 cup grated reggiano parmesano or pecorino sardo

1. preheat oven to 400 farenheit degrees
2. butter a 13x9x2 inch glass baking dish
3. melt 1/2 tblsp of butter in small skillet
4. add breadcrumbs and stir until golden ( 4 mins. )
5. remove skillet from heat
6. bring milk and cream to simmer in medium saucepan
7. remove from heat and melt 2 remaining tblsps of butter in another medium saucepan
8. whisk until lightly thickened about 4 mins.
9. add the gorgonzola and whisk until the cheese melts and the sauce is almost smooth and set aside
10. cook pasta in large pot of boiling salted water until just tender but firm to bite, and drain.
11. return pasta to pot and toss to coat with the gorgonzola concoction and salt and pepper.
12. transfer to the glass baking dish and sprinkle with reggiano parmesano or pecorino sardo and breadcrumbs and bake until sauce bubbles 25 mins. 
13. let stand 5 mins before serving 

*** one can serve with an arugula salad with cherry tomatoes, and a vinaigrette of choice and a Prosecco. NICE LUNCH AND EASY. 

Author: 
Margi Cintrano


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2012)

This sounds wonderful!

I am curious about what type of wine you would drink with this as the centerpiece of a meal?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 17, 2012)

It is quite subjective, however, considering a lightly fruity wine pairs better with Gorgonzola than a very dry, I would go with:

Sparkling wine Prosecco or Sparkling semi sweet Italian Rosé 

Sparkling wines shall also be thirst quenching as blue cheese has a tendency to make one´s palate dry. 

Thanks for posting and enjoy weekend.
Margi Cintrano


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 17, 2012)

I like the looks of this recipe too Margi. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that's the kind of macaroni and cheese that I can imagine eating.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

Good Morning,

It is 11.40am Madrid Capital time ... and I just rec´d ur lovely message. 
This is a splendid dish ... and versatile too ... One can employ any blue vein cheese of choice and macaroni pasta type preferred. It is warm and bubbly and aromatic and ( leftovers for Monday ) and a simple salad for digestive afterwards ... I would serve it with a Rosé Sparkling Wine to balance the blue cheese acidity ... I am pleased to receive ur post.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 18, 2012)

A quick note to thank all of you and please do let me know, how it turns out. 

I am in process of translating all the Trattoria recipes from Grandmom Margherite and thus, I have all these baked pastas which were her specials of the day for Laboral lunches ... I have made all of them, as Pasta Day is normally Saturday. However, due to St. Patrick´s yesterday, it is today.

I am about to put the Greek Patiskio in the oven for today´s lunch at 14.30 hrs.

Have a lovely Sunday. 
Kindest.
Margi

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

There is a question of timbal pastas on Puttanesca post ... The idea of timbal is a MOLD that was created in the Middle East centuries ago ... the mold provides a form of a cake, however, it is pasta / macaroni in this case ... 

This could work in a Mold and baked ... cannot remove mold until room temperature or the pasta caves in ! 

M.C. --- shall explain after flight -- it is 8am.


----------

